# Colorado Judge an Anti???



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmmm...It would seem that way, now, wouldn't it.

Damn liberal judges....:wink:


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

As a hunter, I'd rather jab myself in the eye with a stick rather rather donate money to PETA. 

Sounds like cruel and unusual punishment to me!!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Campo said:


> Damn liberal judges....:wink:


Its Aspen.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

The guy should be punished but donating to PETA is going over board. He should be able to to pick a group like the RMEF.


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

If I were a sportsman in that area I would get him kicked out of office. His morals definitely interferred with his judgement. He's basically asking this guy to donate to a terrorist organization. Then again this is unlikely as I'm sure there are plenty of liberals in the area to back his beliefs.


----------



## vpier (Jul 30, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> Its Aspen.


I hear ya Bob.


----------



## BCBhunter (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd do my time before I wrote that check to PETA...


----------



## bowhuntercody (Mar 21, 2007)

can the judge really make him do that? I would take it to an appeal of something. Thats just not right.


----------



## bob101 (Sep 2, 2006)

Micheal Vick had to attend animal sensitivity classes run by PETA......it's coming.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

were are the lawyers at??????? I know we got plenty on AT!


----------



## CWarmouth (Oct 23, 2005)

What? I can see paying the fines and maybe to some government operated conservation efforts but NOT to a private organizaton. I would refuse and appeal. That's wrong.


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

PETA = People Eating Tasty Animals awprint:


----------



## mozy (Sep 21, 2006)

bob101 said:


> Micheal Vick had to attend animal sensitivity classes run by PETA......it's coming.


He didn't have to, PETA asked him to take classes and he agreed. He figured it would make him look a little better.


----------



## mozy (Sep 21, 2006)

As for the topic, I would not pay that in a million years. Doesn't seem right to force someone to pay to a privately run organization that the U.S. Gov't sees as a terrorist org. That's about the same as a judge making someone pay Osama.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Appeal? Aspen is kinda streisandish


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I can smell the BS all the way over here in NJ. I would be appealing and if that didnt work. They would be getting 1 dollar a month for 500 months.


----------



## mangler (Jan 7, 2007)

I would be on the phone talking to as many lawyers as I could to find out if that is legal or not. Not to mention I would be appealing it as fast as I could.

Lee


----------



## coloradodave (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't think there is anyone in Aspen that is from Colorado...is there?


----------



## Short-n-Stalky (Feb 13, 2007)

coloradodave said:


> I don't think there is anyone in Aspen that is from Colorado...is there?


 :rock-on:

Aspen is a little town in the mountains of Colorado surrounded by reality.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Truly Sucks*

Judge should be banned from being a judge.
DB


----------



## keep (Aug 2, 2005)

BCBhunter said:


> I'd do my time before I wrote that check to PETA...


I'de be in the cell with you that way we could swap hunting stories.


----------



## Lonestar_HOYT (May 11, 2005)

I wouldnt want to pay PETA a dime. He might be glad that the penalty he got was ALL he got. Shouldnt have broke the law to begin with.


----------



## 1adam12 (Aug 27, 2003)

Probably a liberal judge, but to play devil's advocate.....

Perhaps the judge was looking to give the guy a sentence that was going to be a punishment to him. I deal with people pretty often who don't care about the fine. If I was a hunter in that judge's juristiction I would be thinking twice about messing up.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

bob101 said:


> Micheal Vick had to attend animal sensitivity classes run by PETA......it's coming.


I think you're right. It is coming.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Isn't funding organizations with ties to criminal activity illegal?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes....


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Then someone refresh my memory as to why we don't put every single damned one of them in jail RIGHT NOW???


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

I added my opinion the other day ( 4th comment )

http://apps.aspentimes.com/at_polls/story-comments.php?sid=71015020&mode=thread&order=0


----------

